# 3D shoots near Morgantown, West Virginia



## katiewilcox (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm new to archery talk and am looking for a place to shoot 3D on the weekends when I'm here in Morgantown. I'm from Newport News, Virginia--my dad actually owns an archery pro shop there--but I'm in my second year of law school here in Morgantown. When I'm at home, my boyfriend and I shoot together--but I'm totally lost here and would like some help getting started.
I have a girlfriend who is also in law school with me who also shoots that I could probably drag to some shoots with me if we could find a place to go. I would appreciate any guidance that anyone can give me! Thanks so much!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* katiewilcox. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## MathewsDXTG5 (May 11, 2009)

Welcome to at


----------

